# tile cutter



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm looking in to getting a new tile cutter. I've been using a rubi for 8 yr. I'm looking at the rtc razor 26" push. What are y'all opinions bout the Razor , Rubie , Sigma.. Thanks


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

you'll need a longer cutter if you want to install the bigger tiles everyone is going with. That size should cut a 16" tile on a diagonal, though.


This subject comes up a lot. Maybe try a site search.


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Olzo55 thanks for Ur input..


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

You are looking at 3 very good cutters. Any will do the job 
Personally, I like push better.


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the fact the Rtc comes wit case. Thinking bout the 31"


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Never used pull seems akward..I like the fact of the double bars on the Rtc jus don't no nothing bout them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like to tell myself Sigma is the best because that's what I have. :whistling


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well said it sure look's it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I use both the RTC 26"
and the smallest Sigma Pull cutter

Together They are a great team I use the sigma For everything that fits and the RTC for larger tile. If you were to just get one I think I would go with the Sigma 2d4


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Tile cutter*

Thanks do you know if it comes with a case?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The center rail of the sigma makes it both very rigid and lightweight, although it comes at the cost of obscuring your view of your cut line. It's also stiff enough to help you snap from the center.

The sigma has a narrow breaking foot where the Rubi may not even be able to weigh down on a skinny strip of tile the sigma will allow you to take the gamble.

I have a 2B3, which is a drag cutter with the same body as the 2D4. I'm content with my purchase but I don't lay tile for a living. The drag cutter is a little awkward and is not for the limp of wrist. Also I find the narrow body of the 2B3 and whimpy wire tile support can make lining up large heavy tiles kind of difficult. If you do lots of monster tiles opt for the next size up something like the 3CK.

Job I was working on this year the tile setter had 4 Sigmas in his truck and was using a 3EM to cut 24x48" tiles...what a monster.


----------



## jordan23 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Tile cutter*

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jordan,

We started selling the Razor about a year ago, and it has quickly become our best selling tile cutter. The push cutter is super easy to use, and cuts very well. That would definitely be my recommendation, but we do sell other brands as well. Not to mention, the Razor comes with a money back guarantee. :thumbup:


----------

